# Lower right back Pain After long uphill climbs



## bennythepitbull (Nov 5, 2004)

Any advise on what to do or prevent this from happening would be great!


here is my deal:
Lower "right side" back Pain After long uphill climbs.
What I mean by long is about a mile, say 10 - 15 % grade.
I am turning on middle ring (front) and biggest to second biggest cog in the rear.
I am doing this on a trek hard tale with duel remote front fork.
I adjust the travel on the fork to 40 mm with the sag I am down to 20 mm and locked out sometimes not locked depending on conditions. 

My saddle I have position so my knee is inline with the spindle of the pedal.
My reach to the bar is:
Arms slightly bent, 
-My saddle is a good bit high compared to handle bars. 

Any ideas on why this is happening.


----------



## Geist262 (Feb 16, 2004)

I noticed when i ride hills or trying to hammer in the saddle, my back hurts. I also noticed I have a tendency to try and put my whole body into the pedaling, in these situations, which is causing the pain. Make sure you are not rocking side to side and check your saddle height too.


----------



## bennythepitbull (Nov 5, 2004)

The above is a pic of my bike.
I am including this to show my saddle height. 
I am 6'4" The bike is a 20" I sized it by grabbing the front bar and rear seat and lifting the bike. I have 3 inches of clearence (tire to ground). From what I heard this should be the proper clearence.
I am a weird bike fit tall, short legs and short arms (that would explain the short stem).
Why am I explaining all of this? I am trying to see if the height of the saddle is right.
I came to this height by trial and error. I would ride the seat as low as I could until it hurt in my quads; if it did I would make the saddle higher.

Just looking for some resolve on my problem, Thanks again


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

I am no expert, but I recommend that if you're getting pain that's localized to one side or the other, or doesn't make sense in some way, you look for a cause outside of cycling. For instance, in your case you say that the pain is in the lower right back. Try and think of things outside of cycling that would involve that part of your body. Maybe you're sitting for very long periods on a wallet that's got too much crap in it. I know I make a point of taking my wallet out when I'm driving long distance for instance. Similarly, if you're getting pain in a finger or two on your right hand, maybe look at how much time you're using a mouse, and riding is aggravating it.

For saddle height, it's too low when it causes you discomfort behind the knees, not when it makes your quads hurt. Your quads are supposed to hurt from climbing. That's what they're there for. Your saddle looks a tad high in relation to your bars.


----------



## BlackOut (Mar 28, 2004)

*Massage Therapy*

I had similar pain after riding with many uphills.

For me it's a combination of pushing a tall gear and the fact that I needed my hip flexor stretched out. For myself, my body was trying to compensate being hunched over by tensing the hip flexor and adjoining tissue (can't remember what it's called). Basically I had a massage therapist work it over and do a stretch that involves pulling your leg back to stretch your front.

I would ruin so many races because of the back pain that made me stop to stretch it.

I also found that doing some abdonimal workouts in the winter to help out as well.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I have similar problems.
For me massages help alot................ for awhile but not long term.
But to prevent this I found I needed to stretch more which I don't do all that regularly.
I always wanted to try Yoga in the off season to get me more limber and see if this would help me. Maybe next season..........
If it becomes quite achey.......nothing works the best for me than heat.

I also agree with Blackout that abdominal workout are always good for improving your climbing skill and can help prevent backache.
Also I go to a Chiropractor which helps me ........but it might not work for everyone.

Good luck


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Cycling helps my back pain ...*



bennythepitbull said:


> Any advise on what to do or prevent this from happening would be great!
> 
> here is my deal:
> Lower "right side" back Pain After long uphill climbs.
> ...


Cycling always helps my back pain. But I'm riding on a Thudbuster that tends to "stretch" me out.

I'm going to take a jab at this. Many lower back problems are influenced by poor abdominal strength. And of course, weight always makes things worse. So you may try some situps.

It is also possible that your back is getting "jolted" on your hardtail. You simply "feel" the pain when you get up. I know that when I put my back in funny positions, it doesn't hurt me until I stand up.

BTW, I have frequent pain in about the same area. But my cycling always makes it better.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 4, 2004)

*Well*



bennythepitbull said:


> Any advise on what to do or prevent this from happening would be great!
> 
> here is my deal:
> Lower "right side" back Pain After long uphill climbs.
> ...


Sounds like (and looks like from your pic) that you need a little raise in your position. Your LBS should have an adjustable stem. Try something a little shorter and a little higher and it should fix the problem, although you may have to try a few different settings. Have you had any pain or soreness in your wrists or hands?


----------



## jg150 (Aug 9, 2005)

For proper seat positioning do the following...

Take off your shoes and sit on the seat of the bike (helps if you have someone who can hold the bike up while you're doing this), assume your riding position and place the heal of your foot on the pedal. Proper seat height should allow you to fully extend your leg and have the heal of your foot flat on the pedal. When you put your shoes back on and put the ball of your foot on the pedal, your knees will be slightly bent, which provides the most efficient position for pedaling.


----------



## XIBALBA (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok, your bars look a little low which tends to put you in a more Triathlon like position. You might look at spending a little money a get the bike fitted for you from your local BS. Also, core strength is a must in cycling. The lower back is not always a pain you get from one thing but is a repitive problem developed over time. You might look and how you drive, sit, etc. I get the same pain when I ride on the road due to the opsition I am in. I changed the position slightly and have cured the pain, but not the boredom from the road.


----------



## will8250 (Aug 25, 2003)

Not sure what is happening from a physiological standpoint but I have experienced the same thing. What seemed to help for me was working on strengthening the core muscles in my lower back and stomach. For the lower back, reverse crunches worked well, normal crunches for the stomach. Either that or just plain riding more Hope that helps. Good luck


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

Here's another vote for increasing abdominal strength. It can also help to increase the strength of back muscles--reverse sit-ups. If you have health coverage go in and get to a physical therapist. They can give you a set of exercises. 

I did this, and as long as I keep doing the exercises I have no back pain. When I stop doing them, I have pain. The exercises take less than 5 minutes.

How old are you? What is your height and weight?

BTW, my back problems started after my first kid. Caused by me bending down and picking him up off the floor without bending my knees.


----------



## XIBALBA (Aug 21, 2005)

*Core Strength*

Sadly, I need more core training. My wife teaches Pilates and during her first year of taking Pilates, she lost 40lbs! Now she teaches it. Six weeks after our second child (C-Section) she could do a complete roll up w/out hands. The movements taught in Pilates can be done at home in on your own.


----------



## andyfsr (Oct 23, 2003)

*Pain in the bu.....*

Here's my two cents worth.
Same scenerio for me after an intense injury.
Raised the bar. Taller Bar. Then and this doesn't sound right but a setback seat post.
Noticed your bars are really low and seat appears to be set fairly far back in it's adjustment.
Being slightly behind the pedaling circle helped me. 
The seat being back a fraction allows me to "PUSH" the peddles instesd of mashing them. 
I do now experience a new muscle group cramp on long rides but no lower back pain anymore, well cycling related, injury pain is constant.
As always exercise and building specific muscle groups will definitely help.
Good luck.


----------



## bennythepitbull (Nov 5, 2004)

*Thanks everone!*

Here is what i did:
I lowere my seat aboy 3 inches.
It helped a lot.
Reason I had it so high is :
I thought it was helping my climbing, BOy! was I wrong. Now I climb much more fast and going downhill is much better.
I am a weird fit when it comes to bikes I have short arms and short leggs.
I am 6'4" long torso.
That explains my very short stem. I am considering a high rise bar to complet my awkward size. I know that that is going to lead to bar ends but that is the way the cookie crumbles.


----------

